# Game #57: Los Angeles Lakers (46-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (13-43) [2/24]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling this is going to be a lot tougher than it should be for about half of the game because that's just how the Lakers like to make things against inferior teams.

With that said, I expect a victory of at least 15+ points.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I really, really, hope that we can just win big for once.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't forget that it's another early start time - game will tip off in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton is off to a great start. 5 points, a steal and a block.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom for 3, and a 10-2 early lead for the Lakers. Timeout Thunder.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some stupid turnovers leading to some easy points for the Thunder, but we're playing well overall. 23-16 lead with about 2 minutes left in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, we held them to only 22 points in the 1st quarter, which is great to see. Durant already has 10 points, which is to be expected, but nobody else is really doing much of anything for OKC. The Lakers have a very balanced attack early, which I love to see. Everybody's getting involved.

I think Pau is going for another triple double as he currently has 4 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists and a block.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, five straight posts from Basel.

Where has everyone been lately?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Up by nine, nice move by Ariza.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, bank in three for Sasha!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The bank is open for Sasha in Oklahoma City! Must be his new headband.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Walton's having a solid game so far.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damn, Durant is leading the Thunder in all three major catagories.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Josh's midrange game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who the **** is Kyle Weaver? Seriously.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great, it's time for our daily "Get a huge lead and then watch it slip away" phase.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

My God Durant is incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like the game plan is to let Durant score and just guard everyone else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Great, it's time for our daily "Get a huge lead and then watch it slip away" phase.


:laugh:

Yup. 17-point lead back down to 10.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lamar freaking Odom!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful dish from Walton to Odom for the jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, props to the bench for coming in and scoring 20 points already. Good to see.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Looks like the game plan is to let Durant score and just guard everyone else.


Thats clearly the best way to stop a team that has three (At best) NBA quality players on their team, one of which is a rookie, and the others are Durant/Green.

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's jumper is so pretty.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Another dunk for Durant...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi friends...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back up to a 15-point lead after the wide open 3 from Fisher.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weaver with 9 points? What the ****? Why do scrubs always play well against us?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

56-44 Lakers at the half.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cris said:


> Hi friends...


Hey Cris!

This has to be Kyle Weaver's career high.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Hi friends...


That may be the nicest thing Cris has ever said to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> This has to be Kyle Weaver's career high.


His career high actually came in his last game (19 points), but the 2nd most points he's scored this season was against the Lakers when he scored 11. Shocking, eh?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> That may be the nicest thing Cris has ever said to me.


He was probobly talking to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> He was probobly talking to me.


:rocket:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> He was probobly talking to me.


Truth...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kyle Weaver isn't that bad. He was a high second round pick this year. He averaged 12 points at Washington State.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cris said:


> Kyle Weaver isn't that bad. He was a high second round pick this year. He averaged 12 points at Washington State.


He's always been a pretty crappy shooter, and he's already hit three threes in the first half.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Durant really needs to put on some weight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting stat, but in the first half, neither Kobe nor Durant got the free throw line. 

And now, Durant just got to the line for the first time, and on the next play, they fouled Kobe and he's going to the line for the first time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> He's always been a pretty crappy shooter, and he's already hit three threes in the first half.


He put up 11 on us last week. Some people are just better against different looks on defense than others. 

The lakers obviously tend to sag off the scrub and that allows them to put up career numbers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton's shot has looked so much better in recent weeks - God, I hope he keeps it up. Looks much more confident out on the floor now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Luke Walton's shot has looked so much better in recent weeks - God, I hope he keeps it up. Looks much more confident out on the floor now.


There was a period where it couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two more points and Kobe passes Adrian Dantley for 19th on the All-Time NBA Scoring List.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Two more points and Kobe gets to 19th on the All Time scoring list.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> There was a period where it couldn't get any worse.


Very true.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently he's already tied Dantley - guess they got their numbers mixed up?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know about that foul.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good job Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Kobe officially passes Dantley for 19th all time!
:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a move by Kobe on Kevin Durant! That was ****ing sick!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was a dirty move by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow - I don't remember the last time the 5-second backdown rule was called.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice steal by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's starting to heat up...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It seems like Wesbrook gets knocked on his *** every other play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That didn't look like a flagrant to me.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice pass by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some of the turnovers in this game have been so ****ing stupid.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Some of the turnovers in this game have been so ****ing stupid.


Agreed; Kobe's been really aggresive this quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back down to 10...again...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the lakers would not win a best of tournament with the worst teams in the NBA


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Goddamnit, of course we only have a single diget lead against the freaking Thunder.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another game against a crappy team where our starters won't be able to get any rest.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Of course my link decides to go out for the second game in a row.

Anyone want to PM me theirs?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Of course my link decides to go out for the second game in a row.
> 
> Anyone want to PM me theirs?


I'm watching on TV, but check your PMs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're being out-rebounded 37-25. That is just so sad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh god... Beat LA chants in Oklahoma City. 

Down to 3... Kill me now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: It's a 1-point game...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> I'm watching on TV, but check your PMs.


Thanks; My God are we about to be trailing the Thunder?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ARIZA and ONE!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor f'n Ariza!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go Ariza!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has any franchise in the history of the NBA ever played down to the level of their competition as much as the Lakers have? Doesn't matter what players are on the team - it happens all the time. So frustrating.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing Sasha... Are you kidding me?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariza should have played more, he's the only player that we have that can atleast challenge him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kyle Weaver again - his 2nd and 3rd highest scoring outputs this season have now officially come against the Lakers. Unbelievable.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

**** Kyle Goddamn Weaver!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder if another team planted Sasha on our team to help us lose more.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Thunder!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...are we going to keep giving up 3-point plays? We're already out of fouls.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We might as well not even play defense in the post, because then we would only give up two points


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****! Kobe Bryant again! There are no words to describe his greatness.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe Bryant!!!! How the hell did he make that?!?!?!


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Kobe!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe is sick. He comes off the bench and scores like 6 straight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Probobly the first good defensive possesion all night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mamba strikes again! 29 for Kobe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

My God he's awesome.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe has scored on every trip down.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is ****ing insane


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe, Kobe, Kobe...

Wow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Teams should just stop trying when Kobe comes in during a close 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has hit his last 6 shots. He was 6/13 and now he's 12/19.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a pass from Kobe to Farmar!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That one an absolutly beautiful pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Giving up 12 offensive rebounds is terrible...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy ****, he better be OK.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe will be fine - he's the one player I never get worried about when I see him hit the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza - why the **** would you pick up a technical foul at this point in the game?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for that Ariza.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Atleast you know that every single Laker game will be competitive/entertaining.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher with the big 2, and then steals it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher again!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fish has been coming up huge the last few games in the clutch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is so good.

15-point lead. And that'll do it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be a lot tougher than it should be for about half of the game because that's just how the Lakers like to make things against inferior teams.
> 
> With that said, I expect a victory of at least 15+ points.


This is pretty much what happened; unfortunately, it was the 2nd half of the game that got tough and we won by 14.

Kobe = Player of the Game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Entertaining game to say the least; hopfully Kobe can keep it up against the Suns, and Odom can go back to the way he had been playing until tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basel/anyone watching: How'd Thabo look? Even though the Swiss master has left my Bulls, I'm still curious to see how he'll do when given ample playing time...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

47-10. Bring on the Suns.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Basel/anyone watching: How'd Thabo look? Even though the Swiss master has left my Bulls, I'm still curious to see how he'll do when given ample playing time...


He didn't look too bad defensively and he definitely irritated Kobe a little bit to start the game. Offensively, he needs to work on his shot. It just didn't look good at all to me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

eh not impressed by this. Only 2 guys in double figures, is not a good look. Kobe saved our bacon the whole 2nd half. LO's 1st poor game in a while he's excusd. 

Well I'm a homer and Durant is from my way but the kid is gonna be a monster. He's gonna be a future scoring champ. 

We are sleep walking defensively through game right now. 

I expect us to play a really good game against the Suns on Thursday.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

that was far too close for comfort despite the final score, they had me worried for a moment


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

this game didnt surprise me... the thunder keep it close at home, theyve almost beat some pretty quality teams there, but they always blow it, so i wasnt worried


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> He didn't look too bad defensively and he definitely irritated Kobe a little bit to start the game. Offensively, he needs to work on his shot. It just didn't look good at all to me.


Sounds like Thabo. :laugh:

Gracias.


----------

